# Focus Group for new WM WEB Site



## geist1223 (May 5, 2022)

Has any WM Owners on TUG been asked to be part of a Focus Group to improve the new WM WEB Site? No one I know. But then maybe they do not want any of the experienced people on WMOWNERS ot TUG. I mean why deal with folks that know what they are doing and what they want


----------



## Tacoma (May 7, 2022)

As I complained to my entire family about the last fiasco of waiting just shy of 3 hours to get my reservations resent and most of them didn’t reach me my 27 year old daughter -who knows nothing about timeshares- said this new site looks better than the old site. So maybe the young generation is happy with the pretty pictures and lack of functionality.


----------

